

Format Specifiers Checking in Visual Studio 2015 - ingve
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/06/22/format-specifiers-checking.aspx

======
Animats
That's been in GCC since, what, 2003? [1]

[1] [https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/Function-
Attribut...](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/Function-
Attributes.html)

~~~
maxlybbert
I was tempted to make the same comment. But that enforces the idea that the
first team to implement a feature is the only team ever allowed to mention it.

~~~
cjensen
To me, it's as if a Car Manufacturer proudly announced the inclusion of anti-
lock brakes on this year's model. It's nice that they're including this safety
feature, but it's embarrassingly late compared to others.

Worse, for formatter-warnings, we needed them badly 20 years ago when all we
had were printf-style functions. There's little need for them in modern C++.

